# DIY Camo Dip Kits



## grassn (Sep 8, 2009)

Curious if anyone has tried one of these DIY dipping kits:

*CamoDipKit.com *


----------



## grassn (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone?????


----------



## Milletro (Aug 4, 2009)

I've had items done professionally, the difference is in the top coat. Hydro printing is really not that hard but a automotive clear coat to protect it takes equipment and materials you don't have. It's relatively inexpensive to have it done... I had a gun stock done for $75.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Milletro said:


> I've had items done professionally, the difference is in the top coat. Hydro printing is really not that hard but a automotive clear coat to protect it takes equipment and materials you don't have. It's relatively inexpensive to have it done... I had a gun stock done for $75.


Good info, always wondered about that as it did not seem that tough. Top coat explains the difference. Thanks for the input.


----------



## grassn (Sep 8, 2009)

I got one of their $59 starter kits... will keep you posted.


----------

